# Seiko Skx007



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!

Discuss.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!
> 
> Discuss.


 :lol: :lol:

your right, they are fantastic watches....ive had more then i can remember! if i was only allowed 1 watch then this would be it......and there easy to mod as well if you ever feel the urge  .....if i only had one negative thing to about it is that im not a fan of seiko hands, apart from that....they are superb


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I quite like the hands on mine, it was the bracelet that I didn't like. However I got the rubber strap (which I promptly snapped during a warm water bending and setting incident and then super-glued back together) and it feels lovely now, much more wearable and not rattly.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

One of the best value for money watches available today. 

I owned one for perhaps 2 or3 days before flipping, I did not like the round markers, they dominate the face (I know they are supposed to be highly visible) too much for me. Now I stick with 7002's.


----------



## Skyman (Nov 28, 2007)

Have to agree - in a way. I bought an Atlas (SKZ211K1 - yellow hand) a few days ago to sit with my Sub LV and PAM 88. I have found it to be a great daily beater - particularly like the good quality, heavy duty bracelet and overall feel of the thing. All-in-all a great buy, much like the SKX007.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Superb watch, i'm wearing mine now 

They look particularly good on a Bond Nato.

Dave


----------



## Skyman (Nov 28, 2007)

ETCHY said:


> Superb watch, i'm wearing mine now
> 
> They look particularly good on a Bond Nato.
> 
> Dave


Funny you should say that...my Bond arrived from Timefactors today, and I am just about to fit it.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I doubt that you'll find anyone with anything seriously bad to say about this watch - it is a real 'all-rounder' and excellent value for money as long as you don't buy it form Argos..... My only complaint would be that the 7S26 movement is a bit 'agricultural' in that getting it to start after the watch has been unused for a long time takes some serious agitation. I have other watches, both expensive and cheap, that will start as soon as you lift them out of the box.

I actually prefer the watch on a good quality black leather strap, but each to our own on the strap/bracelet issue.

Rob


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Got to be one of the the best bang for buck new watch out there. I had three 7S26 based watches ages ago, a black and orange monster and a 007. I kept the 007 far longer than the other two, much preferred the proportions and the clearer dial.

I put mine on a Don Ginsler strap, very comfortable and well made.










Having said all that I don't think I'd buy another. Once I discovered 6105's and 6309's with cushion cases I realised how the 007 seems to just perch on top of your wrist, it seems very top heavy in comparison. Just wish Seiko would re-introduce cushion cases on their divers.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Agent orange said:


>


Looks great on that strap.

Is it just me, or is there a worldwide shortage of 007s? Everywhere I look they're pretty much out of stock (including RLT) and there are very few floating around on the bay. You can always get one from Argos (if you really want to). But as Rob says, at Â£390 it's hardly surprising they've got some left 

Do you think they've got something new in the pipeline? Maybe that cushion case you're after, Gary!

Cheers


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Kevin.

Can't say I'd noticed a shortage but then I'm not in the market for one. I didn't realise Argos flogged 'em for Â£390 though, that's outrageous . For that kind of money you could almost get two second hand Sumos, a far better watch with a superior movement that hacks, is hand windable and keeps COSC time. You used to be able to pick up a 007 with box and papers for around Â£80 on the forums.

As for a cushion cased new Seiko, I live in perpetual hope, wearing a 6309 as I type, great watch.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Skyman (Nov 28, 2007)

Skyman said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > Superb watch, i'm wearing mine now
> ...


And here it is -


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like them, the 007 is another great watch from Seiko IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

All the Seiko watches seem good to me, certainly I've never had a problem with any of them. 

I love that Don Ginsler strap, very nice.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Got to be one of the the best bang for buck new watch out there. I had three 7S26 based watches ages ago, a black and orange monster and a 007. I kept the 007 far longer than the other two, much preferred the proportions and the clearer dial.
> 
> I put mine on a Don Ginsler strap, very comfortable and well made.
> 
> ...


I too could not warm up to the dial markers on the 007 and, at the time, I opted for the USA version 173. Eventually flipped it. Now I just collect 6309s and the quartz version 7548s of the 007. But funnily enough, the 7548 looks very close to the 007! haha! I just like the grab and wear aspect of the quartz version. The 6309s are, to me, the best all round diver for their very ergonomic case design and 43mm wide case. I have 5 now and modded 2 of them, leaving one as normal. Still have 2 to consider modding. All of them were gained from Japan auctions and refurbished; all won at under $150.00.

Some conjecture that the current 007 will be just like the 6105 in a few years- a Seiko classic. But I will continue to keep and add the 6309s whenever I can find them at a reasonable price.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to say that I really like the round markers, they give great lume and look quite different to the norm for a diver. I just love Seikos though.


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

An SKX007, 009, and a little 031 its catching 










H..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> I have to say that I really like the round markers, they give great lume and look quite different to the norm for a diver. I just love Seikos though.


+1


----------

